# Not Every Story Is A Easy One.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN. Emmett Taylor.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/video/2018/02/not-every-story-easy-one


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Mike. I think a lot of us in ag are being challenged right now to hold on to the career and lifestyle we love. A story of perseverance is always encouraging. God bless!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is tough times for many.....and it seems as if this past year was even tougher for many from statistics and first hand accounts of folks we know. I am hoping that grains and beef will turn the corner this year as so many folks are dependant on those two.

Regards, Mike


----------

